# Popular Ford



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This is an English Ford Popular, affectionately known back home as a "Pop" or "Poppy". I rate this car as the second most exported car from Britain to the States for race conversion or hot-rodding, behind AC's Cobra. Of course it's known better here as the Anglia.

This is RRR's version and it's quite nice. Detail is crisp, but I'm not too fond of the crooked headlights. A bit of prep was needed to make it "right". Besides a fair amount of window flashing, the trickiest part is trimming the headers because the car will actually ride on the pipes and the front end won't touch the track.. The car sits too high with the stock post height, so they need to be trimmed, but this causes the front wheels to rub, so the inner fender wells must be sanded and resized . It utilizes an Aurora T-jet chassis. All in all, an easy conversion and a pretty good looker. 






























Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ford Popular??? Anglia,right??? My dad really wants to order one of RRR's Anglias ......the exact version you got :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Well how about this--
I come home from working for our church for 14 and a half hours to find this...

One lousy response. 

What's up with you people? If you don't like it--tell me... I ain't afraid!

Actually, I'm just pissin' and moanin' because they didn't feed me.
Instead they gave me a liquid dinner--11 (that's right, eleven) Lime Daiquiris. :freak: 
Right now I feel no pain and I'm dancin' in the moonlight, so I guess I'm just makin' trouble.

Right-- I ain't gonna post no more pics if nobody cares either way!

That's right--I'm a drunken swine and being pissy.:drunk: 
So who really cares?  


Thanks Tex, for the reply. Your Dad will like the piece...

Goodnight....................


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey you....calm down or we'll throw you in the tank for the night :tongue: 

Sheesh.....amazing how some people can't hold thier liquor :jest: :lol:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Tumble weed--


You talkin' to me???

I can hold my liquior just fine, thaNK YOU!
i'M NOT KIISIN' the porclean throne and I not wakin' up the wife so I'm doin' just fine thank you. All I need is to finish my tea and go to bved. I have an all day kiide birthday party to deal with tomorrow with the same people so I probably needed this today!

Remember Tex, I (we) just go over our sickness (flu, etc) so we got to make sure were're still right. 

I can bitch if I want to and nobody here will say diddly--because they don't care anyway!

Anybody else want some of this action??????




I didn't think so.


Ok Mates, kick me in the arse and send me home.........I done.

I'm just sitting here entertaining myself....don't mind me or pay attention.






remind me to spell check this in the morn

G'Nite


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

ok guys dont tell him what he said on the chat room tonight . ( ok txsr) let him talk his way out of this one.lol ( nice car boss man) fcb


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sounds like a very progressive church for your state. Lime Daiquiris for the volunteers! Yee Haw! :thumbsup: 

I hope you're head is feeling good this AM. :devil: 

Anyway, getting back to the car, not bad for a Brit.  

Had to yank (no pun intended) your chain Boss. rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Bossman, I find it interesting that you lashed out at us after a "church" meeting... SO let me put my DOC is IN sign out and see if we can find out what the real problem is....

As it happens, while I was viewing this wonderful piece of work the power went out in our neighborhood, was out for over 6 hours.... But what really pissed me off was that is when I found out that the battery in my laptop isn't holding a charge anymore.... So I would have posted, but due to circumstances beyond my controll didn't get to....

Man, I always heard that the Brits had thicker skin than that...:wave: Hope things are better for you today, actually it will be better after the all day party....

Jeff


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I would have posted about what a nice looking piece it is, but I didn't focus too much time on the computer yesterday. We had relatives down from N.J. and some others came up from Santa Fe for an early Thanksgiving day. I can't post any complements now because I wouldn't want you to think I was doing it out of guilt or anything like that. That's too bad.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Those are neat kits Boss,is that color kinda "limee?"lol!Looks good boss!
Chris


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> I not wakin' up the wife


DOH! There's problem #1.....when I'm drunk I turn into "Rico Suave" :lol: My wife hates when I'm drunk because I start turning into a player....and start putting the moves on her.......she'd much rather have me sober....even though I explain that when I'm drunk she could take advantage of me....... :jest: 


I woke up this morning feeling ALOT better.......glands are still swollen on one side......but definately a HUGE improvement over what I was a cvouple days ago...Thank God.

Now I'm gonna go paint one driver figure for my last custom project I'm trying to finnish today....so I can take some pics


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

OOOOOOhhhhhh My Noggin is pounding and my tongue is wrapped in an Eddie Bauer Parka. I think someone grafted a Walkman to my skull and is playing Pink Floyd at double speed. 
Stop Dancing up there! :drunk: OUCH!

Not a pretty site. 

After I passed out last night, my little one (who's still fighting the flu) started howling right at 2:30. I had to comfort her until daybreak. I fell out again, and immediately the other child starts reminding me about getting ready for today's party (starting seven hours later). I'm paying dearly now and guys, when I pay, it's with both pockets! 


Funny thing though, the best thing that happened yesterday, I didn't even post: I was pretty twisted last night-

I was late to that function and on the way, the road I travel turns from two lanes to one- with the left lane ending and merging into the right. I go this way almost everyday so I know to be in the right lane early. About an 1/8th mile before the merge is a traffic light- which was red. A fairly new Porsche Carrera pulled alongside in the left lane. A young woman and a gent passenger looked over and contined yakin', but they knew the game. The light flipped and it was go time--I pulled a good car, hole shot on the frau in the "Wunder-car" and kept it without the pinch. I will say though that if it had been a "determined driver", I probably would of had to relent. I was in a slightly warmed SVT Contour (K&N, Borla, wheels/tires, etc), so I figure I could've been easily outgunned. 

But not this time! 

Just a really good feeling I though I'd share.

Thanks all for the replies--The posts are hilarious, but my head pounds when I laugh so you guys are killin' me! Paybacks are hell!  OUCH!

I got to tell you guys, I enjoy writing something ridiculous or off-- like the nonsense up above. Not because I'm senseless or a trouble maker or trying to really rile any of you up, it's just that I love to see the view numbers skyrocket whenever anyone puts down something controversial!  
Check it out..

Tex and I have a standard running feud about....anything that comes to mind.

It's all good though. 

I will check back a little later when I'm straighter--this afternoon when I return from the ankle-biter's party. 


Cheers!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

go and have a drink you feel better. i alway do .


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> You all should ban people like me from posting rubbish, like the above comments.
> 
> Who likes a sourpuss anyway?
> 
> Tex and I have a standard running feud about....anything that comes to mind.



LOL, nah, it's more fun to make fun of drunk people than to ban them :jest: 

HAHAHA a standard "running" fued.... if we're actually running....then I doubt I'll be running with you for very long.....unless there's a piece of cheescake in front of me


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Boss your Angels were looking over you Saturday night. Drinking and driving can get you in trouble but drinking and racing can be disastourous. I hope you said thank you to whoever watches over you. Now if this sound like a sermon, it is, from someone who lost his very best high school bud because of pure stupidity who also had two very young children at the time.

Boss next time you get stupid think about those beautiful children you tell us about.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll second what Rog said. I too lost a school mate the same way. In Boss' defense though, he did say he was on his way TO the function and not coming home after. Either way, getting loaded and getting in the car aint funny.

It has been an enteertaining thread though. :hat: 

Trev


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> Boss your Angels were looking over you Saturday night. Drinking and driving can get you in trouble but drinking and racing can be disastourous. I hope you said thank you to whoever watches over you. Now if this sound like a sermon, it is, from someone who lost his very best high school bud because of pure stupidity who also had two very young children at the time.
> 
> Boss next time you get stupid think about those beautiful children you tell us about.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern Rog, I appreciate that.

As shadow pointed out, it was on the way to the function that I had my "Porsche encounter". I rode back home with another member--the same one that picked us up for party the following day. I then retrieved the SVT.
Still a very good point to bring up, though.

No Rog, or anyone else--I do not drink and drive. Haven't for thirty years.
In fact I pride myself in my driving prowess. It started when I was still in school. I was asked to work with the driving instructor to help the other kids--and when I took the wife and some friends to a competition and road skills workshop held at Mid-Ohio race way, I was asked by the trainers if I would like a position--I've been asked by a racer friend if I would take his car down the strip for evaluation and ran the car faster, so was asked my to join the team as the driver--again,this happened at a Shelby meet where I drove a mates Boss many miles (laps) at Charlotte.

I know I could not of accomplished any of this with an alcohol mix. Also, I have helped a friend who towed for AAA working the midnight shift and weekends, so I've seen my share of drunks behind the wheel and the results. I too have lost a handful of good friends because of their carelessness.

This all my sound like bragging or holding a defense, but I'm very proud of my accomplishments. I will instill this very same respect and cautiousness of the automobile, alcohol, and other drivers in my girls when it's their time. Actually I've already started with the oldest with everything from slots to riding with me on the lawn mower. They will both take the same course I gave the wife at Mid-Ohio too.

I'm sorry Rog, if I gave the wrong impression here--and I can see why by the way the thread reads...a bad mistake on my part. 

So I hope this clears things up.

Again, thanks for your input and reflections on this Roger. Your point is concise and well taken. 
I hope this helps prove I'm not as stupid a driver as I am a writer!
Thank you.

Cheers!


----------

